# so funny explaining george



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I have told my family I am getting a puppy in a couple months and they are all excited for me then they say "what kind? I say a havanese. A Haba what? You mean a pekenese? No. Umm well what do they look like, what color is it? Umm it can be lots and lots of colors and combinations (mine is still in utero). Really? Whats it look like? Umm well maybe kinda like a small sheep dog or benji type dog or a lhasa but not really. I'm sure they didnt have a very clear picture when I was done explaining.... I'm gonna have to carry some pictures (like a couple dozen) with me its really hard to describe hehe. I just tell them don't worry you'll love him whatever he looks like.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

They'll all have their own in no time!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are going to love seeing a Hav puppy play and grow....and the coat change. I've not met anyone that didn't "love" Cicero.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Mike, I've found the best way to help others understand is that the Havanese is a purebred "originating" in Cuba and looks similar to a Lhasa Apso and about the size of a Shih Tzu. They usually get it by then. If not,.... oh well ! ound: Oh, and to make it REALLY interesting, throw in that it also looks like the Coton de Tulear or a small Tibetan Terrier and then the real fun begins! :suspicious:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol. Well at least you're getting one now that more ppl are familiar with them than not. I remember when our family got our first, which was nearly 13 years ago -- no one even knew what they were! Kinda funny, I also have two Papillons and when I talk about all of my dogs -- more people have heard of Havanese than Papillons! Also, I find it interesting that they are very closely ranked (Havanese #36 & Papillon #37).


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

And wait until you get more than one! If one is white with curly hair and one is black & tan with fluffy hair and one is black and white with straight hair, you will never hear the end of it! "But they CAN"T be the same breed!?!" Yes they can, the body is the same but the hair is different,kind of like there are long and short hair dachshunds and collies and ....oh never mind......

BTW I had a George and it's my favorite name ever! I see a Gracie in your future!


----------

